# Cleaning supplies in the house



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

Our faucet in the kitchen broke. I have to call landlord to replace it. But before this, I need to really clean this place. I have a powder with bleach, I have "safe" spray product with Thymol, and I have a spray with sodium bicarbonate. Of course, I have baking soda, but I need to clean out some poop, and I don't think baking soda would be disinfecting enough (its nice to know that our kitchen is free of bacteria for a day  

The problem is that they have a feeding station on the kitchen table, and I can't really restrain them from coming to the kitchen. We have eggs in the living room and some juvenile birds. 

Is "green" spray with Thymol safe in your opininon?


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I clean with an ordinary soap (not a detergent) and water, add a little vinegar if greasy and then a weak solution of Dettol. All of these are perfectly safe for birds and non-toxic.


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

karendh said:


> I clean with an ordinary soap (not a detergent) and water, add a little vinegar if greasy and then a weak solution of Dettol. All of these are perfectly safe for birds and non-toxic.


thank you! in a meantime, I won't have time to find where I can buy Dettol. What you think I should use right now? 
I will consider your recommendations for the future.

If you do your cleaning pretty often, this is one thing. I really want to use for the sink something that says "kills 99% of bacteria"


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Instead of Dettol, use anything you would use on a wound to clean it but make sure you dilute it in water. Do you have TCP? 

As for the sinks, a bleach based cleaner is OK as long as the room is well ventilated if your birds are nearby and you rinse the sink until you can no longer smell the bleach. After all, your birds are not likely to go in the sink!


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

No they don't go into the sink, but they are hanging out in the kitchen most of the time. They also have eggs in the nestbox which is in the living room, and there is no door between the kitchen and the living room. I know the eggs can absorb a lot and that chlorine in harmful. 
I feel dizzy after using bleach based powder (like Clorox) but i am in a close contact while cleaning. 

But most of all, I wonder if this 2 things are safe (both sprays) 

Lysol Power & Free® Bathroom Cleaner hydrogen peroxide disinfectant 
http://www.lysol.com/products/bathroom-triggers/lysol-power-free-bathroom-cleaner/

Seventh Generation™ Disinfecting Multi-Surface Cleaner - Lemongrass Citrus (26 oz) 
http://www.target.com/p/seventh-gen...pid=13249006&gclid=CPPkmqyQsMICFW2CMgodwTgATg
this one is said should be safe even on kids toys and doesn't need rinsing 

Anyone know if thymol vapors are safe for tiels? it also has some essential oils (lemongrass) so I am cautious about it but I like the idea that it can be left even on food contacting surfaces.


----------

